# Bedfordshire/Cambridgeshire Social Ride



## Marshmallow_Fluff (25 Oct 2012)

After a few conversations regarding cycling in our area, we decided to try and organise (if that's ever possible) a -very- informal, very basic and easy route (35-ish miles) on Sunday the 25th of November.
We can meet at The Danish Camp in Willington (as there will be plenty of parking available), around 10:00 and the route will follow the Route 51 to Moggerhanger and Sandy and then -mainly- country lanes through Everton, Abbotsley, Weresley (coffee stop), Gamlingay, Wrestlingworth, Potton, Sandy and Willington.

You can see the route in detail here: http://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_2435320.html

Please apply within!!


----------



## Chris-H (25 Oct 2012)

Obviously myself and Jacqui will be joining you


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (25 Oct 2012)

Perfect! 
It looks like Geraldine and Greg are going to join as well..


----------



## Chris-H (26 Oct 2012)

Well 5 so far,the more the merrier


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (26 Oct 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Well 5 so far,the more the merrier


 
True.. Unless we all want sticky chocolate cake and there are only 4 left!!!


----------



## Chris-H (26 Oct 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> True.. Unless we all want sticky chocolate cake and there are only 4 left!!!


Then that'll be some fight


----------



## MisterStan (15 Nov 2012)

I'm interested - need to get the train to Sandy - what sort of time would you be looking at leaving Willington?


----------



## Chris-H (15 Nov 2012)

MisterStan said:


> I'm interested - need to get the train to Sandy - what sort of time would you be looking at leaving Willington?


There is no set time mate,i'm sure we'll be able to wait around for you or we could meet you on route in Sandy perhaps?


----------



## MisterStan (15 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> There is no set time mate,i'm sure we'll be able to wait around for you or we could meet you on route in Sandy perhaps?


a rough time then?  give me something to aim for....


----------



## Chris-H (15 Nov 2012)

I seem to remember 10am but may be mistaken


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (15 Nov 2012)

I will be in Sandy, so I can meet you at the station and we can ride together to the Danish Camp, or I can go meet the guys in Willington and we can pick you up on the way to the first village (Everton or Potton depending how we choose to loop).


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (15 Nov 2012)

10 is a very good number I think!


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Nov 2012)

Uggber!!
Had it been another weekend I'd have headed on up - Sandy is a very short train ride from me.
Maybe next time.


----------



## Chris-H (15 Nov 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Uggber!!
> Had it been another weekend I'd have headed on up - Sandy is a very short train ride from me.
> Maybe next time.


I doubt very much that this will be the last ride we get together


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Nov 2012)

Excellent!! As long as there's tea, cake and / or bacon I'll be there


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (15 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> I doubt very much that this will be the last ride we get together


 
That's very true! 

Unless, if the Chris, Jacqui and @MisterStan agree (I don't think Greg and Geraldine will be with us this time, cause Geraldine is struggling with her milleage and I don't think that Greg will come alone, although he said he will), we can push the ride to the following Sunday?
I'm free all Sundays to be honest! (as well as most Saturdays)
It's totally up to you guys.. (@TheDoctor)


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (15 Nov 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Excellent!! As long as there's tea, cake and / or bacon I'll be there


 
As long as you keep your hands away from my cake(s)..


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Nov 2012)

Well, if it's the following weekend I'll be there.
But please don't move the ride on my account...


----------



## Chris-H (15 Nov 2012)

Myself and Jacqui are fine for most Sundays so we're absolutely fine with either,we could always do both


----------



## MisterStan (15 Nov 2012)

I'm available for both...


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Nov 2012)

Yay!!!
I might head up to Sandy and do a recce this weekend.
Ages since I've cycled round there.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (15 Nov 2012)

@Chris-H @MisterStan @TheDoctor

OK then! No problem! Since we're all ok with it *our unofficial ride is officially moved to the 2nd of December*, same time and route (if anybody has any suggestions at all I guess we are all open..).
The only other thing we might have to consider (mostly for you and Jacqui, Chris) is the meeting point. With TheDoctor coming from the south (I assume) and Stan from the north (both comming with the train) it might make more sense to meet up at the Sandy train station?

I could do both Sundays as well, but I will have to be nice and go to at least one of my stepson's rugby games as I bailed last week as well.. so..  But, if we enjoy the one on the 2nd, I definitely free on the 9th!! (just sayin'..)


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Nov 2012)

OMG I broke the ride!!.
OK. Looking at train times, the ones from the South get to Sandy at 6 mins past the hour, and the ones from the North get there at 15 mins past.
I'm happy to meet at the station, or out at Danish Camp. That's, what, 5 miles or so from the station?


----------



## MisterStan (16 Nov 2012)

I'm happy to meet TheDoctor at Sandy and join the rest of you at the Danish Camp...


----------



## outlash (16 Nov 2012)

I'd love to come, but my weekends are pretty hectic so I can't give a firm answer until nearer the time (I live in ST. Neots BTW).


Tony.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (16 Nov 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> OMG I broke the ride!!.
> OK. Looking at train times, the ones from the South get to Sandy at 6 mins past the hour, and the ones from the North get there at 15 mins past.
> I'm happy to meet at the station, or out at Danish Camp. That's, what, 5 miles or so from the station?


 
Yes! You are a ride breaker! Shame on you... 

 (happy to have you with us) 



MisterStan said:


> I'm happy to meet TheDoctor at Sandy and join the rest of you at the Danish Camp...


 
I will meet you as well at Sandy (I can't go to the Danish Camp without passing from there anyway). The question is if there is a point to go to the Danish Camp only to go back to Sandy? So if Chris and Jacqui are ok with it, it makes more sense for all of us to meet at the train station..



outlash said:


> I'd love to come, but my weekends are pretty hectic so I can't give a firm answer until nearer the time (I live in ST. Neots BTW).
> Tony.


 
It's ok! We have two weeks ahead of us anyway.. As long as we know the day before, or early the same day even I don't think that anybody would mind!


----------



## Chris-H (16 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Yes! You are a ride breaker! Shame on you...
> 
> (happy to have you with us)
> 
> ...


We're fine with meeting at the station


----------



## outlash (16 Nov 2012)

Cool . FWIW, if you're planning a stop at Waresley's Garden Centre, I recommend the cheese & ham toastie.

Tony.


----------



## Chris-H (16 Nov 2012)

outlash said:


> Cool . FWIW, if you're planning a stop at Waresley's Garden Centre, I recommend the cheese & ham toastie.
> 
> Tony.


Will bear that in mind..................After the cake


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (16 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Will bear that in mind..................After the cake


 
Aren't we supposed to eat the savoury first? 
Anyways.. for some weird reason I hardly ever crave things that aren't sweet.. So I will let you try the toastie and I'll have a selection of cakes!


----------



## outlash (16 Nov 2012)

Before, after, it's all good in my book .


Tony.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Aren't we supposed to eat the savoury first?
> Anyways.. for some weird reason I hardly ever crave things that aren't sweet.. So I will let you try the toastie and I'll have a selection of cakes!


selection sounds good...


----------



## Chris-H (17 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Will bear that in mind..................After the cake


 whoaaa nooooo cakes first


----------



## Chris-H (17 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Aren't we supposed to eat the savoury first?
> Anyways.. for some weird reason I hardly ever crave things that aren't sweet.. So I will let you try the toastie and I'll have a selection of cakes!


Whoaaaa nooooooo way cakes first and foremost


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (17 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Whoaaaa nooooooo way cakes first and foremost


 


Chris, how's Jacqui's doing with her cleats? I got my pedals alright (SPD SL) but I had to send the shoes back as they were the wrong size!  Now my fear is by the time they send the correct pair, will I have enough time to get used to it before our ride? Or is it wiser to just stay until after our ride? A bit confused..


----------



## MisterStan (17 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Chris, how's Jacqui's doing with her cleats? I got my pedals alright (SPD SL) but I had to send the shoes back as they were the wrong size!  Now my fear is by the time they send the correct pair, will I have enough time to get used to it before our ride? Or is it wiser to just stay until after our ride? A bit confused..


You'll get used to them fairly quickly, it becomes second nature unclipping.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Nov 2012)

I might have a full English. And cake...


----------



## Chris-H (17 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Chris, how's Jacqui's doing with her cleats? I got my pedals alright (SPD SL) but I had to send the shoes back as they were the wrong size!  Now my fear is by the time they send the correct pair, will I have enough time to get used to it before our ride? Or is it wiser to just stay until after our ride? A bit confused..


Jac's first ride out and it was 2nd nature,she loves em.She has'nt been out since mind due to being a busy Mum.My opinion on your situation would be just get out and ride,the only way to get used to em,my first ride with em was absolutely fine too,no clipless moments to date


----------



## Chris-H (17 Nov 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> I might have a full English. And cake...


Nooooo i wont be able to look,i'm working at losing weight and the sight of a full english might be too much temptation


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Nov 2012)

OK - a bacon roll and a mug of Earl Grey


----------



## Chris-H (17 Nov 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> OK - a bacon roll and a mug of Earl Grey


And a cake of course


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Nov 2012)




----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (17 Nov 2012)

What? You mean you can't lose weight eating cakes?


----------



## Chris-H (17 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> What? You mean you can't lose weight eating cakes?


I'm testing that theory out at the moment


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (17 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> I'm testing that theory out at the moment


 
I can be a test subject should you need help with your theory!! I'm good like that..


----------



## MrJamie (17 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> I can be a test subject should you need help with your theory!! I'm good like that..


Mmm the ride (or the cake) sounds good. I might try to join you guys in the more distant future if you keep these rides up - I think its the nearest Ive seen a CC ride, although it would have to be a Saturday one so I could train MK>Bedford  Hope all goes well with this one, dont forget photos of the cake.


Chris-H said:


> I'm testing that theory out at the moment


Sounds like it needs extensive testing


----------



## Chris-H (18 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> I can be a test subject should you need help with your theory!! I'm good like that..


Its all very scientific stuff you know,however should i find myself so overcome by the test matter that i find it hard to stand i will certainly call upon your services


----------



## Chris-H (18 Nov 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Mmm the ride (or the cake) sounds good. I might try to join you guys in the more distant future if you keep these rides up - I think its the nearest Ive seen a CC ride, although it would have to be a Saturday one so I could train MK>Bedford  Hope all goes well with this one, dont forget photos of the cake.
> 
> Sounds like it needs extensive testing


You'll always be welcome along mate and would be great to meet you,i'm sure we can get some saturday rides organised sometime,maybe alternate them?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (18 Nov 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Mmm the ride (or the cake) sounds good. I might try to join you guys in the more distant future if you keep these rides up - I think its the nearest Ive seen a CC ride, although it would have to be a Saturday one so I could train MK>Bedford


 
That would be great!!! As Chris already said, we can alternate the days and also we can arrange a more suitable route for you (ie Bedford and surrounding villages, rather than the Cambridge villages).. The more the merrier (as long as we all keep our hands away from each others cakes  )


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (18 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Its all very scientific stuff you know,however should i find myself so overcome by the test matter that i find it hard to stand i will certainly call upon your services


 
Reconsider! A good reseach needs more than one test subject in order to be taken seriously! 
Well, I'm here anyway..


----------



## Chris-H (23 Nov 2012)

Well Sunday is nearly here so thought a check on who's still comng along would be helpful in arranging a time to meet,is the train station at Sandy still ok with everyone? If so let us know what time the train is due in and that will be our meeting time 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## 4F (23 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Well Sunday is nearly here so thought a check on who's still comng along would be helpful in arranging a time to meet,is the train station at Sandy still ok with everyone? If so let us know what time the train is due in and that will be our meeting time
> Any other suggestions?


 
Chris post 22 suggest the date has changed to Sunday 2nd December as I am trying to calculate whether I can get to this

@Chris-H @MisterStan @TheDoctor

OK then! No problem! Since we're all ok with it *our unofficial ride is officially moved to the 2nd of December*, same time and route (if anybody has any suggestions at all I guess we are all open..).
The only other thing we might have to consider (mostly for you and Jacqui, Chris) is the meeting point. With TheDoctor coming from the south (I assume) and Stan from the north (both comming with the train) it might make more sense to meet up at the Sandy train station?

I could do both Sundays as well, but I will have to be nice and go to at least one of my stepson's rugby games as I bailed last week as well.. so..  But, if we enjoy the one on the 2nd, I definitely free on the 9th!! (just sayin'..)


----------



## Chris-H (23 Nov 2012)

For some strange reason i thought we was doing both weekends


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (23 Nov 2012)

We could, but I said initially that I will have to make it to my stepson's rugby (one Sunday a month was the promise) and since we moved the ride for the 2nd and I have another one planned on the 9th, I would have to go to Bedford Blues this Sunday. And what a wise choice it was, as in the end I'm flying unexpectedly to Greece this weekend (no fun) and coming back Monday evening..
Having said that, it's not like I have to be there in order to happen! If you guys feel like doing both weekends, I can give you all the necessary info needed and join you next Sunday!


----------



## Chris-H (23 Nov 2012)

Its no probs,just me being somewhat dim,i really dont know what made me think we were doing both this weekend and next weekend too...................Too much work is my excuse


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (23 Nov 2012)

Nothing a good piece of sticky chocolate cake can't fix I hope?


----------



## totallyfixed (23 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Chris post 22 suggest the date has changed to Sunday 2nd December as I am trying to calculate whether I can get to this


We may yet meet again this year as we are attending the Cambridge CC club dinner on the Saturday. I am also basing this on "if the mountain won't come to Muhammad, then Muhammad must go to the mountain" kind of thing. That and it has been some time since I ate one of [ok maybe more than one] Waresley Garden Center cakes.
Providing of course the invite is open to all kinds of riff raff?


----------



## akb (23 Nov 2012)

Im all over this! Can I join? Pretty please. Hopefully gettin new drive train on my commuter on the saturday so will be a good chance to test it out. I'm in Potton. Can someone confirm the plan is meet at Sandy train station 10am next weekend. The 2nd December?


----------



## MisterStan (23 Nov 2012)

Yep. Next week, Sunday 2nd. Meet at Sandy train station.


----------



## akb (23 Nov 2012)

Sweet thanks.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (23 Nov 2012)

akb said:


> Im all over this! Can I join? Pretty please. Hopefully gettin new drive train on my commuter on the saturday so will be a good chance to test it out. I'm in Potton. Can someone confirm the plan is meet at Sandy train station 10am next weekend. The 2nd December?


 
Where have you been hidding neighbour?? 

See you next week!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (23 Nov 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> We may yet meet again this year as we are attending the Cambridge CC club dinner on the Saturday. I am also basing this on "if the mountain won't come to Muhammad, then Muhammad must go to the mountain" kind of thing. That and *it has been some time since I ate one of [ok maybe more than one] Waresley Garden Center cakes.*
> Providing of course the invite is open to all kinds of riff raff?


 
I admit that is worrying me..  I think I will fill my saddle bag with walnut whips just in case!!


----------



## akb (23 Nov 2012)

Usually found on the route 51 on the way to work and back, or Chicksands or Deepdale on the mountain bike or with the dogs  You in Potton? Is this quite a regular thing?


----------



## MisterStan (23 Nov 2012)

akb said:


> Usually found on the route 51 on the way to work and back, or Chicksands or Deepdale on the mountain bike or with the dogs


Or in the commuting forum!


----------



## akb (23 Nov 2012)

Oh yes! Many a problem solved over there...!


----------



## Chris-H (23 Nov 2012)

Well some more locals Would be great to meet you all and fingers crossed this will be the start of a regular thing,we have some great countryside in our region to explore and what a better way to do it.
Myself and the mrs are still out this Sunday if anyone fancies a ride out?We can meet at a suitable location and see where we end up from there?


----------



## MisterStan (23 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Well some more locals Would be great to meet you all and fingers crossed this will be the start of a regular thing,we have some great countryside in our region to explore and what a better way to do it.
> Myself and the mrs are still out this Sunday if anyone fancies a ride out?We can meet at a suitable location and see where we end up from there?


Where is 'local' to you?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (23 Nov 2012)

akb said:


> Usually found on the route 51 on the way to work and back, or Chicksands or Deepdale on the mountain bike or with the dogs  You in Potton? Is this quite a regular thing?


 
I'm a good customer of route 51 as well, especially when I want to ride to Bedford. Funny thing, every time I pass the Danish Camp and feel the urge to stop for a coffee and cake..  
Working in Bedford then? 



Chris-H said:


> Well some more locals Would be great to meet you all and fingers crossed this will be the start of a regular thing,we have some great countryside in our region to explore and what a better way to do it.
> Myself and the mrs are still out this Sunday if anyone fancies a ride out?*We can meet at a suitable location and see where we end up from there?*


 
I'm jealous!!


----------



## akb (23 Nov 2012)

Yep working in Bedford. It's a nice ride. Bit hairy in the dark by the river but nice and peaceful. Has anyone cycled to MK on route 51? A group of 10 of us tried last September, got to Woburn Sands and then got lost. Was a nice ride through some interesting towns an villages. Next challenge?


----------



## Chris-H (24 Nov 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Where is 'local' to you?


We're 5 mins from Danish camp mate,or 20 mins ride from Sandy or Bedford


----------



## Chris-H (24 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> I'm jealous!!


Only a week to wait


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (24 Nov 2012)

akb said:


> Yep working in Bedford. It's a nice ride. Bit hairy in the dark by the river but nice and peaceful. Has anyone cycled to MK on route 51? A group of 10 of us tried last September, got to Woburn Sands and then got lost. Was a nice ride through some interesting towns an villages. Next challenge?


 
Sounds good to me!! How come you got lost? Was it too complicated? The truth is that our choices are endless really! I mean, the University Way might worth exploring as well, possibly the St Neots to Felixstowe (51 resume), as well as the route 12 from Letchworth to St Neots.. and the list goes on!

@Chirs-H @akb @MisterStan @TheDoctor @MrJamie @4F @totallyfixed @outlash
I think we should all start mapping routes and start posting proposals. That way we can create an index available at any point and we choose our rides from there?


----------



## Chris-H (24 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> @Chirs-H @akb @MisterStan @TheDoctor @MrJamie @4F @totallyfixed @outlash
> I think we should all start mapping routes and start posting proposals. That way we can create an index available at any point and we choose our rides from there?


No chance of me mapping out a route i'm afraid.....thick as hell me and hav'nt a clue how to do things like that


----------



## outlash (24 Nov 2012)

Happy to help , I'm fairly familiar with the roads around St. Neots now so I can do this end. 


Tony.


----------



## Chris-H (24 Nov 2012)

G


outlash said:


> Happy to help , I'm fairly familiar with the roads around St. Neots now so I can do this end.
> 
> 
> Tony.


Great news Tony,we'll be calling on you for leading a ride then sometime soon


----------



## Chris-H (24 Nov 2012)

I have a fairly good knowlege of our area going out towards Clophill,Barton Le Clay,etc which has some nice roads so theres another option for us


----------



## outlash (24 Nov 2012)

lol! I couldn't lead a dog let alone a peleton! 

TBH I haven't found any real problems with the roads round here. The road that is Route 51 at the River Kym near Hail Weston is frequently closed (it's a ford) but there is a footbridge so it's no biggie, pretty muddy though. And the road around Gamlingay Cinques is a pretty steep dip and climb, that can catch you unawares if your legs are suffering.

If you fancy heading a bit further North up to Grafham Water, there's a cafe and branch of Rutland Cycling .


Tony.


----------



## Chris-H (24 Nov 2012)

outlash said:


> lol! I couldn't lead a dog let alone a peleton!
> 
> TBH I haven't found any real problems with the roads round here. The road that is Route 51 at the River Kym near Hail Weston is frequently closed (it's a ford) but there is a footbridge so it's no biggie, pretty muddy though. And the road around Gamlingay Cinques is a pretty steep dip and climb, that can catch you unawares if your legs are suffering.
> 
> ...


I delivered to Grafham water the other day and while i was there had a sneaky look round Rutland cycling,theres a nice Trek mtb that took my fancy..................just dont tell the mrs


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Nov 2012)

I know a route around Bedford where we used to stop at Marston Moretaine and also if more cake was needed [it always was  ] at Thurleigh farm centre, Biggleswade is a good start point for that one, not sure how far as I used to lead it from Cambridge but I would guess somewhere between 50 - 60 miles and no real hills I can remember .


----------



## Chris-H (24 Nov 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I know a route around Bedford where we used to stop at Marston Moretaine and also if more cake was needed [it always was  ] at Thurleigh farm centre, Biggleswade is a good start point for that one, not sure how far as I used to lead it from Cambridge but I would guess somewhere between 50 - 60 miles and no real hills I can remember .


That certainly sounds like it needs doing then


----------



## MrJamie (25 Nov 2012)

akb said:


> Yep working in Bedford. It's a nice ride. Bit hairy in the dark by the river but nice and peaceful. Has anyone cycled to MK on route 51? A group of 10 of us tried last September, got to Woburn Sands and then got lost. Was a nice ride through some interesting towns an villages. Next challenge?


I've done MK>Bedford a few times, the NCR51 route isnt bad but its not direct and some parts of it are silly detours, particularly going through the gated back alleys in Kempston and the detour around MarstonMoretaine probably isnt much good for a road bike, staying on the road all the way is quite a bit shorter. The old A421 (parallel to the new A421) is a quite good alternative and it's quiet at weekends as everyone uses the new road, but its a nightmare in rush hour, lots of motorway traffic, big lorries which are terrifying 

You can join the redways in Woburn Sands, at the level crossing and follow them into MK, or ride the other way through Bow Brickhill, but the road's very very fast so i tend to ride the 2 miles of path by the side if i go that way


----------



## akb (25 Nov 2012)

MrJamie said:


> I've done MK>Bedford a few times, the NCR51 route isnt bad but its not direct and some parts of it are silly detours, particularly going through the gated back alleys in Kempston and the detour around MarstonMoretaine probably isnt much good for a road bike, staying on the road all the way is quite a bit shorter. The old A421 (parallel to the new A421) is a quite good alternative and it's quiet at weekends as everyone uses the new road, but its a nightmare in rush hour, lots of motorway traffic, big lorries which are terrifying
> 
> You can join the redways in Woburn Sands, at the level crossing and follow them into MK, or ride the other way through Bow Brickhill, but the road's very very fast so i tend to ride the 2 miles of path by the side if i go that way



Totally agree about the detours! Luckily we were all on hybrid or MTb so wasn't too bad. We got lost in Woburn Sands, where we lost the signs. Didn't do too bad considering there was no route planning at all. Would e nice to do it again.


----------



## Chris-H (25 Nov 2012)

akb said:


> Totally agree about the detours! Luckily we were all on hybrid or MTb so wasn't too bad. We got lost in Woburn Sands, where we lost the signs. Didn't do too bad considering there was no route planning at all. Would e nice to do it again.


I'd certainly be up for joining in on this ride too


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (28 Nov 2012)

Just to let you know.. we are going to freeze our bums on Sunday! The weather forecast is giving 2°C for 10:00 in the morning!  I'm sure it will be fine once I figure out how to make my electic blanket to function while cycling!


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Nov 2012)

I may wrap my bike in a sleeping bag...


----------



## MisterStan (28 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> I figure out how to make my electic blanket to function while cycling!


You could run one off a dynamo?


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Nov 2012)

So, what's the plan? Sandy station at just-after 10 am?
What time are we likely to be finished by?


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Nov 2012)

I'm guessing the ride is now only about 25 miles if the start is Sandy? Is it possible to tag a bit more on? 
As a suggestion [and feel free to slap me down], how about going left at the bottom of Croydon Hill then first right to Wendy [I'm sure she wouldn't mind  ] and at Guilden Morden either right to Wrestlingworth to join original route [now about 29 miles total] or left and right to Ashwell, Hinxworth, Dunton and up to Potton that way, some nice roads that way. Even then I think not much more than 35 miles or so [just guessing] which is what I think you had originally planned.


----------



## Chris-H (29 Nov 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I'm guessing the ride is now only about 25 miles if the start is Sandy? Is it possible to tag a bit more on?
> As a suggestion [and feel free to slap me down], how about going left at the bottom of Croydon Hill then first right to Wendy [I'm sure she wouldn't mind  ] and at Guilden Morden either right to Wrestlingworth to join original route [now about 29 miles total] or left and right to Ashwell, Hinxworth, Dunton and up to Potton that way, some nice roads that way. Even then I think not much more than 35 miles or so [just guessing] which is what I think you had originally planned.


Thats a very good point,had'nt given the mileage a thought since agreeing on meeting at Sandy,I'm up for adding a few more miles on and am a total newb on the roads overthat way so will just follow everyone else 


TheDoctor said:


> So, what's the plan? Sandy station at just-after 10 am?
> What time are we likely to be finished by?


 Yup still 10 at Sandy at 10,i would imagine after cake and tea stop we'll be done by 2 ish at a guess?


----------



## MisterStan (29 Nov 2012)

Been a while since I've ridden round that way - I grew up in Sandy and used to bike to Bedford to visit my girlfriend of the time, used to do it on a Halfords MTB, no pump or spare tubes in those days, young love eh? My train will arrive either at 10:15 in Sandy.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Just to let you know.. we are going to freeze our bums on Sunday! The weather forecast is giving 2°C for 10:00 in the morning!  I'm sure it will be fine once I figure out how to make my electic blanket to function while cycling!


 wuss


----------



## MisterStan (29 Nov 2012)

Oh and no issues with adding some miles, as long as we can visit a good cake shop!


----------



## Chris-H (29 Nov 2012)

biggs682 said:


> wuss


You not joining us then Martin


----------



## Chris-H (29 Nov 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Oh and no issues with adding some miles, as long as we can visit a good cake shop!


I believe thats all in order​


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (29 Nov 2012)

OK.. According to my accurate mapping instruments.. () if we follow the route Sandy, Everton, White Wood, Abbotsley, Eltisley (turn right just before the village), Great Grasden,Waresley [Coffee stop], Gamlingay, Mill Hill, Potton, Sandy, it will be exactly 35 miles.
That gives though a bit more for Chris and Jacqui as they will have the extra milleage of travelling from and to Bedford.. There is a short cut that takes us to 30 miles approx and might be a good idea as it would make it a 40mile ride appox for the couple..
Up to you guys!!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (29 Nov 2012)

biggs682 said:


> wuss


 
But, but, but.. I have very good reasons though!!! I do!
a./ I was brought up in a very warm country
b./ I lack some important layers of fat
c./ I'm a girl

there you go! 

PLUS I'm very new in road cycling and I still lack essential gear (both on my bike and on clothing)..

PLUS.. It's blooming cold!!!!!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (29 Nov 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Been a while since I've ridden round that way - I grew up in Sandy and used to bike to Bedford to visit my girlfriend of the time, used to do it on a Halfords MTB, no pump or spare tubes in those days, young love eh? My train will arrive either at 10:15 in Sandy.


 
At least it's romantic!! I visit Bedford for the Open Market  and for goodies to the LBS.. lol


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> OK.. According to my accurate mapping instruments.. () if we follow the route Sandy, Everton, White Wood, Abbotsley, Eltisley (turn right just before the village), Great Grasden,Waresley [Coffee stop], Gamlingay, Mill Hill, Potton, Sandy, it will be exactly 35 miles.
> That gives though a bit more for Chris and Jacqui as they will have the extra milleage of travelling from and to Bedford.. There is a short cut that takes us to 30 miles approx and might be a good idea as it would make it a 40mile ride appox for the couple..
> Up to you guys!!


The road to Eltisley I know really well, the B1040, not the most pleasant road to ride on as it is a very fast road and for us it is an uphill drag on the second half up to the turning but hey it's your ride it's just that I know all the roads around here and I always used to cycle on the quieter ones, much nicer for chatting


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> You not joining us then Martin


 
chris sundays are the only day i get to see my daughter !

i did ask her re doing the ride on our tandem , but she didnt want to .

so no afraid not


----------



## Chris-H (29 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> OK.. According to my accurate mapping instruments.. () if we follow the route Sandy, Everton, White Wood, Abbotsley, Eltisley (turn right just before the village), Great Grasden,Waresley [Coffee stop], Gamlingay, Mill Hill, Potton, Sandy, it will be exactly 35 miles.
> That gives though a bit more for Chris and Jacqui as they will have the extra milleage of travelling from and to Bedford.. There is a short cut that takes us to 30 miles approx and might be a good idea as it would make it a 40mile ride appox for the couple..
> Up to you guys!!


We'll be fine with what the majority want to go with


----------



## Chris-H (29 Nov 2012)

biggs682 said:


> chris sundays are the only day i get to see my daughter !
> 
> i did ask her re doing the ride on our tandem , but she didnt want to .
> 
> so no afraid not


Fully understand matey no prob,we'll have to see what can be arranged for another day sometime


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Fully understand matey no prob,we'll have to see what can be arranged for another day sometime


 must admit was going to suggest offering to do one from Wellingborough so we could do a proper ride together , might leave it till next year now as daughter is a fair weather cyclist


----------



## Chris-H (29 Nov 2012)

biggs682 said:


> must admit was going to suggest offering to do one from Wellingborough so we could do a proper ride together , might leave it till next year now as daughter is a fair weather cyclist


Whenever your ready mate,i'm always up for a ride in pastures anew


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2012)

ok will give it some more thinking and advise all


----------



## Chris-H (29 Nov 2012)

Might it be an idea to do a role call of sorts so we know who's coming along and we dont leave without anyone?We'll start the ball rolling and if everyone can copy and paste their names it'll be easier to keep track of.
1)Chris.
2)Jacqui.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (29 Nov 2012)

1)Chris
2)Jacqui
3)Fluff


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (29 Nov 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> The road to Eltisley I know really well, the B1040, not the most pleasant road to ride on as it is a very fast road and for us it is an uphill drag on the second half up to the turning but hey it's your ride it's just that I know all the roads around here and I always used to cycle on the quieter ones, much nicer for chatting



OK.. What is the proposal and the mileage?


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> OK.. What is the proposal and the mileage?


I type at the speed of paint drying on a wet day, sometimes I even employ a second finger but then my brain starts to hurt so I will just refer back to post 88. I feel very guilty now about querying your route, I guess I wrongly assumed that everyone would be up for a bit longer ride. We can still go to Great Gransden and the back lane into Waresley. Going to Guilden Morden doesn't add that much on so a decision could be made at that point as to which way to finish the ride off.
On the plus side if you have never seen anyone on fixed gear going down Croydon Hill before, trust me it will bring a smile to your face .
PS, it's a very flat route.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> 1)Chris
> 2)Jacqui
> 3)Fluff


4) El Doctorino


----------



## MisterStan (30 Nov 2012)

1)Chris
2)Jacqui
3)Fluff
4) El Doctorino
5)MisterStan (as long as my knee is OK - see tales from today's commute)


----------



## MisterStan (30 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> At least it's romantic!!


I think at that age I was powered more by teenage hormones that this 'romance' concept you speak of.


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Nov 2012)

1)Chris
2)Jacqui
3)Fluff
4) El Doctorino
5)MisterStan (as long as my knee is OK - see tales from today's commute)
6) dr_pink
7) totallyfixed - also providing my knee is ok [long story]

May I ask what the average speed you anticipate the ride to be? Only asking because of the cold temps.


----------



## MisterStan (30 Nov 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> May I ask what the average speed you anticipate the ride to be? Only asking because of the cold temps.


Are you suggesting we keep it high to stay warm?


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Nov 2012)

Hmm always tricky this one as forum rides nearly always bring out a range of abilities so what is "high" for one will be just average for another. It is going to be a cold day albeit a beautifully sunny one, dr_pink suffers from Raynauds and goes through a bad period until she warms up which is achieved by exercising a bit harder. Want to do the ride as we have many happy memories of the area, we will both be on fixed so that will help [no rest for the wicked].


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Nov 2012)

The speed I can keep up with -warm or cold- is around 13 m/h, but feel free to ride at any speed it suits you best, as I can keep perfectly warm at home as well! Also, the least I expect is to be bothered to type the names of the villages of your prefered or suggested route if you expect us to be bothered to ride it!


----------



## akb (30 Nov 2012)

Looking forward to it, I'll be at Sandy station for 10am on Sunday morning. I'll leave you lot on the return leg in Potton as it seems silly to go back to Sandy :-)

Will cafes/cake shops be open on a Sunday?


----------



## akb (30 Nov 2012)

> chatting


 
What is this you speak of? I thought we were going for a bike ride...


----------



## MisterStan (30 Nov 2012)

(Climbs on the fence) I'm perfectly happy to ride at any speed and follow any route. This will be my first group ride, so i expect you all to be very nice to me and break me in gently (Climbs back off fence with added splinters in bottom)


----------



## akb (30 Nov 2012)

1)Chris
2)Jacqui
3)Fluff
4) El Doctorino
5)MisterStan (as long as my knee is OK - see tales from today's commute)
6) dr_pink
7) totallyfixed - also providing my knee is ok [long story]
8) akb (Anil)

Im also happy to do the 35ish mile route at my commute pace which is no more than 15mph average according to my cateye puter.


----------



## akb (30 Nov 2012)

> This will be my first group ride, so i expect you all to be very nice to me and break me in gently


 
Ditto!


----------



## akb (30 Nov 2012)

It has bothered me for a while now...What is the only county without a McDonalds...? :-)


----------



## 4F (30 Nov 2012)

akb said:


> It has bothered me for a while now...What is the only county without a McDonalds...? :-)


 
Rutland.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Nov 2012)

akb said:


> Will cafes/cake shops be open on a Sunday?


 
If they're not I suggest to reschedule for Monday morning instead!


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> The speed I can keep up with -warm or cold- is around 13 m/h, but feel free to ride at any speed it suits you best, as I can keep perfectly warm at home as well! Also, the least I expect is to be bothered to type the names of the villages of your prefered or suggested route if you expect us to be bothered to ride it!


 
What did I say 




. Your route and your pace. I hadn't realised that you were unfamiliar with the roads in this direction. The only reason I asked about the speed [we have done a lot of forum rides] was that if it were to be really slow then it would be too cold for us and therefore not enjoyable.


----------



## Chris-H (30 Nov 2012)

Well as far as speed is concerned may i suggest 13-15 mph maybe? My average is 18 but Jacqui's is in the 13-15 range and looking at above posts this seems to be in the average range,how does that sound?


----------



## Chris-H (30 Nov 2012)

akb said:


> Looking forward to it, I'll be at Sandy station for 10am on Sunday morning. I'll leave you lot on the return leg in Potton as it seems silly to go back to Sandy :-)
> 
> Will cafes/cake shops be open on a Sunday?


Waresley garden centre is highly recomended for its cakes which is where we're aiming for


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> My average is 18


 



too quick for us, that is impressive.


----------



## akb (30 Nov 2012)

Oh yes, forgot about Waresley. Good plan! Are you lot all going to be on Road bikes?


----------



## Chris-H (30 Nov 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> too quick for us, that is impressive.


ahh but thats only on a 20-25 mile ride though 


akb said:


> Oh yes, forgot about Waresley. Good plan! Are you lot all going to be on Road bikes?


I think so yep


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Well as far as speed is concerned may i suggest 13-15 mph maybe? My average is 18 but Jacqui's is in the 13-15 range and looking at above posts this seems to be in the average range,how does that sound?


I'm not doing the ride, so tell me to mind own business if you like, but given that M-F posted ...


Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> The speed I can keep up with -warm or cold- is around 13 m/h


... I would suggest that 'around 13 mph' is the speed to aim for! 

That's actually a nice speed for a social ride, though I can also see the cold issue mentioned by totallyfixed. Dr_pink got horribly cold on a wet Cheshire ride earlier this year and ended up in tears with the pain.

As an outsider, can I suggest a compromise? Try and stick together at about 13 mph. but if anybody starts to get hypothermic and needs to rush on ahead to the cafe, that's okay as long as nobody gets abandoned altogether. 

Anyway - I hope you all have a good ride and that cold conditions don't ruin things.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Nov 2012)

akb said:


> Oh yes, forgot about Waresley. Good plan! Are you lot all going to be on Road bikes?


 
I am.. Not a clue about the rest as it's the first time we all meet! You're on hybrid, no?


----------



## akb (30 Nov 2012)

I am. I think I'll be nice and warm  Lol

Good words of advice from Colin.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not doing the ride..


 
We can always save you a slice of sticky chocolate cake..


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Well as far as speed is concerned may i suggest 13-15 mph maybe? My average is 18 but Jacqui's is in the 13-15 range and looking at above posts this seems to be in the average range,how does that sound?


 
13-15 is fine with me as well, I'm just not sure if I can keep up with 15mph uphill and for 35m though.. That's what I said 13 to be sure!
As I said though, if that's too slow for you guys I can always stay at home! I really don't mind.. We can always arrange something for next weekend when speed might be less of an issue. Having a medical condition is well respected.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Nov 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> What did I say
> 
> 
> 
> . Your route and your pace. I hadn't realised that you were unfamiliar with the roads in this direction. The only reason I asked about the speed [we have done a lot of forum rides] was that if it were to be really slow then it would be too cold for us and therefore not enjoyable.


 
I wasn't telling you off. I just said that unfortunately I'm slow and my speed is not positively affected by the temperature (warm or cold).


----------



## Chris-H (30 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> 13-15 is fine with me as well, I'm just not sure if I can keep up with 15mph uphill and for 35m though.. That's what I said 13 to be sure!
> As I said though, if that's too slow for you guys I can always stay at home! I really don't mind.. We can always arrange something for next weekend when speed might be less of an issue. Having a medical condition is well respected.


13 is absolutely fine for us too,i purely suggested 13-15 to be polite


----------



## Chris-H (30 Nov 2012)

Jac was getting worried she might get left behind as she's about 13 atm,was concerned she'd hold everyone up


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Jac was getting worried she might get left behind as she's about 13 atm,was concerned she'd hold everyone up


 
lol that's practically impossible with me riding as well, Chris!!  Tell her, if it comes to worse we'll take the shortcut and meet you all at the coffee shop..


----------



## Chris-H (30 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> lol that's practically impossible with me riding as well, Chris!!  Tell her, if it comes to worse we'll take the shortcut and meet you all at the coffee shop..


She laughed,she likes that idea but you wont get left behind


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (30 Nov 2012)

Chris-H said:


> She laughed,she likes that idea but you wont get left behind


 
That was my escape plan.. nothing to do with "left behind"!


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Nov 2012)

Lordy, what's this 'average speed' of which you speak?
First and only rule of CC rides is 'no-one gets dropped', surely?
Well, that and 'Cake is Compulsory'!!
See you all at Sandy Station. I'll be on the 1006.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> We can always save you a slice of sticky chocolate cake..


The cake sounds great, but I think it might have gone off a bit by the time I end up back in Rutland or nearby (hopefully June or July 2013)!


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Dec 2012)

We are not staying over in Cambridge tonight, travelling back to Rutland so will make a decision either late tonight or first thing in the morning whether to come and ride or not. I expect a large part of this will be down to how much alcohol is consumed by dr_pink and how low the temp is in the morning .


----------



## Christopher (1 Dec 2012)

That is one disadvantage of riding fixed - you can't spin in a lower gear to keep warm. Well you _can_ but changing the gear is a faff.
Have a nice ride everyone! Hope to see pics.


----------



## akb (1 Dec 2012)

Right, I tried doing a bit if DIY gear adjustment today and have failed miserably. The bike is currently in bits on my garage floor and ive started to get frustrated so have left it. For that reason I am going to have to pull out of the ride tomorrow. Have a good ride and ill be at the next one after paying a visit to the lbs to sort out my mess.


----------



## akb (1 Dec 2012)

Massive sad face


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (1 Dec 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> We are not staying over in Cambridge tonight, travelling back to Rutland so will make a decision either late tonight or first thing in the morning whether to come and ride or not. I expect a large part of this will be down to how much alcohol is consumed by dr_pink and how low the temp is in the morning .


 
That's absolutely fine! As long as we know if we are to wait for you or not!! Have fun tonight!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (1 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> The cake sounds great, but I think it might have gone off a bit by the time I end up back in Rutland or nearby (hopefully June or July 2013)!


 
I think it will be fine if I freeze it! Might shrink a bit, but it should be ok.. 
Or, I can eat your slice as well and buy you a fresh one next spring.....  Tough decision!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (1 Dec 2012)

Christopher said:


> That is one disadvantage of riding fixed - you can't spin in a lower gear to keep warm. Well you _can_ but changing the gear is a faff.
> Have a nice ride everyone! Hope to see pics.


 
We'll make sure we post some pictures afterwards.. The important parts at least (i.e. the cakes)


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (1 Dec 2012)

akb said:


> Right, I tried doing a bit if DIY gear adjustment today and have failed miserably. The bike is currently in bits on my garage floor and ive started to get frustrated so have left it. For that reason I am going to have to pull out of the ride tomorrow. Have a good ride and ill be at the next one after paying a visit to the lbs to sort out my mess.


 
Oh, what have you done!  Are you sure it's something you can't fix once you get some YouTube advice and clear your mind?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> I think it will be fine if I freeze it! Might shrink a bit, but it should be ok..
> Or, I can eat your slice as well and buy you a fresh one next spring.....  Tough decision!


I'll have a fresh one! 

(It will be summer rather than spring though, unless I suddenly come into some money and get fit again!)


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Dec 2012)

akb said:


> Right, I tried doing a bit if DIY gear adjustment today and have failed miserably. The bike is currently in bits on my garage floor and ive started to get frustrated so have left it. For that reason I am going to have to pull out of the ride tomorrow. Have a good ride and ill be at the next one after paying a visit to the lbs to sort out my mess.


 That sounds a wee bit drastic for tweaking the indexing!!
Have another look later on, possibly after a cup of tea?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (1 Dec 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> That sounds a wee bit drastic for tweaking the indexing!!
> Have another look later on, possibly after a cup of tea?



+1 
Add a couple of chocolate rich teas as well.. they work wonders!!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (1 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'll have a fresh one!
> 
> (It will be summer rather than spring though, unless I suddenly come into some money and get fit again!)



Oh, well.. If you insist! 

(you don't have to be fit for our rides.. As soon as you're good to go jump on a train and we'll arrange a special ride for you!  )


----------



## Poacher (1 Dec 2012)

akb said:


> Right, I tried doing a bit if DIY gear adjustment today and have failed miserably. *The* *bike* is currently in bits on my garage floor and ive started to get frustrated so have left it. For that reason I am going to have to pull out of the ride tomorrow. Have a good ride and ill be at the next one after paying a visit to the lbs to sort out my mess.


 
What's wrong with the other one(s)? 

Have a great ride, the rest of you. I'd have liked to come along and surprise my nephew, who lives in Wrestlingworth), but I'm too lazy.


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Dec 2012)

Only just got back from Cambridge so too late now to get a decent sleep and the roads are already icy so not going to make it this time. Have a great ride everyone and stay safe out there, hope we can do the next one. Look forward to any pictures.


----------



## akb (2 Dec 2012)

How did it go guys? Beautiful day for it. 
I've just got back from a lovely ride around Potton quarry and Deepdale with the dogs on the MTB. 

I have come to the conclusion that I need new drive train components. Chain has started to corrode, even after a thorough clean and the cassette looks very worn.


----------



## outlash (2 Dec 2012)

I've been back about an hour or so, I headed off early as I was near home. Great ride, lovely scenery and weather, and the cafe at Waresley didn't disappoint as always . Get some those parts in, the more the merrier!


Tony.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Dec 2012)

Hiya! 
Starting getting warm slowly.. lol As predicted my bum froze but I enjoyed both the ride and company!
It was lovely to meet you all and I hope we meet again soon..
In the meantime I will do my best to improve my speed so hopefully next time it will be faster as well! 
This chocolate cake.. no words to describe it!!  I wish it was a bit smaller though, as I feel I missed out of that lemon cupcake!!!

And some pictures as promised:





(left to right) MisterStan, Jacqui, Chris-H




TheDoctor





(left to right) Outlash, MisterStan


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Dec 2012)

(left to right) Outlash, MisterStan





(left to right) MisterStan, Jacqui


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Dec 2012)

The lemon cupcake was dreadful, you'd have hated it.
I had to have a second bite just to ensure it was as terrible as I'd thought.
Likewise the carrot cake was so awful it barely touched the sides...


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Dec 2012)

The motivation:


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Dec 2012)

(left to right) Outlash, MisterStan, TheDoctor, Jacqui, Chris-H




Jacqui, Chris-H




TheDoctor


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Dec 2012)

(left to right) Outlash, MisterStan


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Dec 2012)

Jesus. Who's that fat bugger in the CC top?
He didn't need any cake, that's for sure!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Dec 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Jesus. Who's that fat bugger in the CC top?
> He didn't need any cake, that's for sure!


 
Well, nobody really needs a cake! But it was lush!!!  (c'mon admit it! I've got some nice pics of you! )


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Dec 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> The lemon cupcake was dreadful, *you'd have hated it.*
> I had to have a second bite just to ensure it was as terrible as I'd thought.
> Likewise the carrot cake was so awful it barely touched the sides...


 
I think I will try to hate one on Wednesday..


----------



## outlash (2 Dec 2012)

I need a haircut....


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2012)

It looked like a lovely day out, but _COLD!  _

The cakes looked rather lovely too. I'm off out to the shops soon - must resist cake, must resist chocolate, must resist biscuits ...


----------



## outlash (2 Dec 2012)

To be fair, it was a bit nippy and there was a couple of 'moments' where the sun hadn't hit the road but otherwise it was great once you got going .


Tony.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'm off out to the shops soon - must resist cake, must resist chocolate, must resist biscuits ...


 
Why would you do that?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Why would you do that?


Because it took being a couple of minutes away from death this summer to get 1.5 stone off and I don't want to put the weight back on again!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Because it took being a couple of minutes away from death this summer to get 1.5 stone off and I don't want to put the weight back on again!



You mean it was bad eating habits that caused the clots? My dad suffered the same but it was completely irrelevant to his eating patterns..


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> You mean it was bad eating habits that caused the clots? My dad suffered the same but it was completely irrelevant to his eating patterns..


Sorry to hear about your dad.

In my case, I think it was due to a combination of factors including being overweight. I think my diet was/is pretty good but I was drinking too much beer, about 3 stone overweight and going for too long between walks and bike rides. I'd spend a week doing nothing other than sitting in front of computer ot tv screens, and then try and make up for it with 6-9 hours of hard exercise!

I'm quite happy to have treats like the ones in the photos, but I feel that I should 'earn' them by doing a good walk or ride to get to the cafe selling them. Strolling to the corner shop is too easy!


----------



## MisterStan (2 Dec 2012)

outlash said:


> I need a haircut....


I need some hair!


----------



## Chris-H (2 Dec 2012)

Well we've just finished cleaning our bikes and must say today was absolutely great.Thoroughly enjoyable with great company,great scenery,stupendous cakes and i actually enjoyed the weather,a couple of hairy moments on the ice and a chunk of glass deciding it wanted to live in my front tyre was all that i could think of that was'nt ideal.I know Jacqui really enjoyed herself too,despite a couple of embarrasing moments.We both cant wait for the next ride.Was great to meet you all and look forward to seeing you all soon
Anyone ready to arrange the next date and location?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> I need some hair!



I need your bike


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Dec 2012)

@Chris-H

That's easy! Let's decide the location as that will automatically define the new route-masfer!!


----------



## MisterStan (2 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> I need your bike


It's not about the bike!


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Dec 2012)

Good to hear you all had a great ride. Too cold for dr_pink to ride a leisurely pace so we went out at 12.30 and made it a quick short ride without a coffee stop, hours later and her hands are just getting back to normal.
What distance did you end up doing?


----------



## MisterStan (2 Dec 2012)

I've put a report up in 'riders tales'. Pics I took will appear tomorrow.


----------



## outlash (2 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> I need some hair!


 
Mmm, like I have a lush barnet myself!.. And I need your bike too..


Tony.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Dec 2012)

outlash said:


> Mmm, like I have a lush barnet myself!.. And I need your bike too..
> 
> 
> Tony.


It's NOT ABOUT THE BIKE!


----------



## outlash (2 Dec 2012)

Yeah but I'd look really good on it...


----------



## MisterStan (2 Dec 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Jesus. Who's that fat bugger in the CC top?
> He didn't need any cake, that's for sure!


Santa?


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (2 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> It's NOT ABOUT THE BIKE!




Oh I know I will still be rubbish, but it looks lovely!!!!  
@Chris-s' Bianchi Is absolutely gorgeous as well but I can't see it happening until ne,t year at least.. 
(In the meantime I need some overshoes..)


----------



## Christopher (3 Dec 2012)

Nice pics - none of Fluff I note!  are we?
Glad you had a good ride - I went out yesterday solo but didn't stop so no cake pics - I was intending to do pie and a pint instead but thought I'd never get going again if stopped in a warm pub for more than 15 minutes...


----------



## MisterStan (3 Dec 2012)

As promised;
The visit!






Plenty of advice and help!


----------



## MisterStan (3 Dec 2012)

Down hill racers!


----------



## MisterStan (3 Dec 2012)

And up the hill from Potton.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Dec 2012)

I forgot to say yesterday, thanks to Fluff for getting this ride going. A really enjoyable day.


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Dec 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Well we've just finished cleaning our bikes and must say today was absolutely great.Thoroughly enjoyable with great company,great scenery,stupendous cakes and i actually enjoyed the weather,a couple of hairy moments on the ice and a chunk of glass deciding it wanted to live in my front tyre was all that i could think of that was'nt ideal.I know Jacqui really enjoyed herself too,despite a couple of embarrasing moments.We both cant wait for the next ride.Was great to meet you all and look forward to seeing you all soon
> Anyone ready to arrange the next date and location?


Couples riding together are actually quite unusual so good to see someone else! We feel quite bad about not coming on the ride but after getting home so late Saturday night and the very cold morning, probably sensible. Forum / Informal rides are an excellent way of discovering other areas and meeting new people, I have been leading rides for a long time but never tire of it. I'm thinking of running another between Christmas and New Year, no specific date as yet as the weather may have a significant role to play. Just testing the water at the moment but it is always a popular time to ride and burn a few calories [and show off new gear]. 
Although we think we have some of the best cycling country anywhere in England we are quite happy to travel reasonable distances. BTW we used to live just over 1 mile from Waresley, not changed much from the photos, assume the cake standard is still high.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Dec 2012)

Christopher said:


> Nice pics - *none of Fluff I note!  are we*?
> Glad you had a good ride - I went out yesterday solo but didn't stop so no cake pics - I was intending to do pie and a pint instead but thought I'd never get going again if stopped in a warm pub for more than 15 minutes...


 
It's just that I find it extremely difficult to get in the frame while pressing the button.. Not that fast yet, but I'm working on it! 

No cake stop? Surely that's illegal Christopher!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> It's just that I find it extremely difficult to get in the frame while pressing the button.. Not that fast yet, but I'm working on it!


That's what the 10-second timer on your camera is for!


----------



## MisterStan (3 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> That's what the 10-second timer on your camera is for!


Not available on camera phones sadly!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> It's just that I find it extremely difficult to get in the frame while pressing the button.. Not that fast yet, but I'm working on it!


 
Pfft excuses excuses


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Not available on camera phones sadly!


Ah!

I can see that safely propping up the phone could be tricky***, but it wouldn't be too hard for someone to knock up an app to do the 'shutter' delay. 

*** Try a bulldog clip stuck in a ball of plasticine?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> *** Try a bulldog clip stuck in a ball of plasticine?


Or for non-cheapskates ... this!


----------



## MisterStan (3 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Or for non-cheapskates ... this!


Oooh!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Or for non-cheapskates ... this!


 
Or she could get someone else to take one of the pictures so she can be in it


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Dec 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Or she could get someone else to take one of the pictures so she can be in it


 
True! And judging by the looks of pity we received by the people in the cafe I'm sure there would be many volunteers! Didn't think about it to be honest!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> True! And judging by the looks of pity we received by the people in the cafe I'm sure there would be many volunteers! Didn't think about it to be honest!


 
This smiley seems to be getting a lot of use in this thread ->


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Or for non-cheapskates ... this!


 
Nice one! As if I don't have enough to curry in my counter-cangooroo pocket! 

I can't believe you left the magnificent shots of the chocolate cake without comments!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Dec 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Couples riding together are actually quite unusual so good to see someone else! We feel quite bad about not coming on the ride but after getting home so late Saturday night and the very cold morning, probably sensible. Forum / Informal rides are an excellent way of discovering other areas and meeting new people, I have been leading rides for a long time but never tire of it. I'm thinking of running another between Christmas and New Year, no specific date as yet as the weather may have a significant role to play. Just testing the water at the moment but it is always a popular time to ride and burn a few calories [and show off new gear].
> Although we think we have some of the best cycling country anywhere in England we are quite happy to travel reasonable distances. BTW we used to live just over 1 mile from Waresley, not changed much from the photos, assume the cake standard is still high.


 
Well, don't feel bad.. Just make sure you join the next one!!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Dec 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> This smiley seems to be getting a lot of use in this thread ->


 
Indeed! I think the most popular is this one though-->


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Indeed! I think the most popular is this one though-->


 
or this


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Dec 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> or this


 
Are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Are you trying to tell me something?


 
I am sure I have no idea what you mean


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Dec 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I am sure I have no idea what you mean


 
I'm sure you don't!
Just for the record though: The tray with the four cakes on, was Chris' not mine!!!! I swear!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> I can't believe you left the magnificent shots of the chocolate cake without comments!


You _know_ that I've already commented on the cake(s) ... 


ColinJ said:


> *The cakes looked rather lovely too.* I'm off out to the shops soon - must resist cake, must resist chocolate, must resist biscuits ...


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> You _know_ that I've already commented on the cake(s) ...


 
 Just teasing you..


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> The tray with the four cakes on, was Chris' not mine!!!! I swear!


 
I am sure you are right ........................................... but it doesnt mean you didnt eat them


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2012)

Damn - now I'm thinking about chocolate again ... (I walked past a huge bar of Galaxy at the shops earlier and I can hear it calling my name!)


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Dec 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I am sure you are right ........................................... but it doesnt mean you didnt eat them


 
A-ha! But I have witnesses and they will confirm that I bought a chocolate cake (which was destroyed in seconds) and a lemon cupcake, which was distributed as follows: I had one -tiny- bite, Jacqui had another, TheDoc had a couple and Outlash had the rest! And not because I'm a nice person (I'm not), but because I couldn't eat any more!  There you go.. 

ok.. I also bought a pack of chocolate wafers which I enjoyed with my coffee, under the blankie at home!


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Damn - now I'm thinking about chocolate again ... (I walked past a huge bar of Galaxy at the shops earlier and I can hear it calling my name!)


 
No! It's not the Galaxy that's calling your name.. It's the lettuce! I heard it!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> A-ha! But I have witnesses and they will confirm that I bought a chocolate cake (which was destroyed in seconds) and a lemon cupcake, which was distributed as follows: I had one -tiny- bite, Jacqui had another, TheDoc had a couple and Outlash had the rest! And not because I'm a nice person (I'm not), but because I couldn't eat any more!  There you go..
> 
> ok.. I also bought a pack of chocolate wafers which I enjoyed with my coffee, under the blankie at home!


 
The incredible detail you have gone into just futher fuels my suspicions .......................... but that Galaxy Bar colin is going on about would fuel them better


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Dec 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The incredible detail you have gone into just futher fuels my suspicions .......................... but that Galaxy Bar colin is going on about would fuel them better


 
What I find suspicious is the fact that a massive slice of chocolate cake, some cupcake, mocha coffee and a pack of choc waffers is not  enough according to you!!!! 
Anything you'd like to share?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Dec 2012)

Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> What I find suspicious is the fact that a massive slice of chocolate cake, some cupcake, mocha coffee and a pack of choc waffers is not  enough according to you!!!!


 
Sorry I am used to bike rides with colinj & potsy where that would just be considered a snack 



Marshmallow_Fluff said:


> Anything you'd like to share?


 
What like a nice triple choc gateau with whipped cream


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (3 Dec 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Sorry I am used to bike rides with colinj & potsy where that would just be considered a snack
> 
> 
> 
> *What like a nice triple choc gateau with whipped cream*


 
Why? Don't they make enough to have one each?  

Oh, come on then! Let's share the gateau! I'm sure I'll find a nice cupcake to eat by myself as well..


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Dec 2012)

New Years ride Sunday 6th January


----------

